Ask HN: Do you drink alcohol? - miguelrochefort
======
samuraiseoul
I do not drink anymore.

I use to be quite an alcoholic(about 14-16 beers or .5 to .75 liters of
whisky) and it caused me quite a few problems in my life. A few months ago for
my two year sober-versary, I wrote a little bit about it, and alcohol culture
in development.

[https://dev.to/samuraiseoul/alcohol-and-developer-
culture-19...](https://dev.to/samuraiseoul/alcohol-and-developer-culture-19b8)

------
gtsteve
Yes, but it's hitting me harder the older I age.

I wonder if I'm on the wrong side of history sometimes; I wonder if our
children will consider drinking to be similar to how most of us view smoking
today.

------
23sgdh4t34t
Yes, smoke too... Are you looking for an excuse to drink? Don't look for
excuses from others to enjoy some vice. Enjoy it for yourself.

------
TbobbyZ
Nope, never have. I'll be 31 in a few months. Proud teetotaler! I have no
temptation to drink at bars/clubs with friends.

~~~
mkbkn
Same except that I'm a bit younger.

------
arandr0x
I gave it up for 2019 -- I'm a social drinker, nothing bad, but I was liking
my post-drinking sleep less and less. (It seems to have side effects on me in
the aftermath even when I don't drink enough to actually get drunk... or I'm
getting old... whichever...)

Several of my coworkers are either completely abstinent or the "don't like it
will sip 5ml of this beer" type and I've seen firsthand it can be rough
socially. I'm going to just ignore the haters mostly.

------
sterlind
Nope! I'm on a number of meds to treat my Ehlers-Danlos syndrome, so
abstaining helps me avoid interactions. Honestly though, I never enjoyed the
effects. Somehow alcohol _causes_ me anxiety, as the mental whiteboard I rely
upon vanishes and I can't escape into my mind.

If I want to get fucked up, I rabbit hole on cosmology and particle physics.
Once I read about what the "local group" really means. My partner found me in
the throes of an existential crisis. I then explained entropy to zir and
neither of us could sleep that night.

The universe is a _trip, man._

------
xupybd
Yes, but I avoid getting drunk.

Also I enjoy it but like any rich food feel worse for it.

------
matt_the_bass
I enjoy a nice red wine or a nice liquor in moderation. But I don’t drink beer
or cheap alcohol.

I’m drinking for the tastes so I don’t care to get drunk or drink lousy stuff.

Why do you ask?

------
725686
I'm grateful that my body refuses to take more after 2 or 3 drinks. I feel bad
for people that just can't stop. Why the question?

------
happppy
Nope. Never gonna taste at all.

------
abhijat
I used to, but quit completely around three years ago.

------
objektif
Yes but dislike the aftermath more and more.

------
quickthrower2
Yes, but I don't like drinking alone.

------
known
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol)

------
ams6110
Yes. I am drinking now.

------
nunez
absolutely, but never alone at home

------
rocannon
nope, it tastes awful to me.

